# rocky mountain sdg bel air 20th edition



## xerdanny (19. Mai 2009)

hat noch irgendwer ne ahnung wo ich noch einen solchen (rocky mountain sdg bel air 20th edition) limitierten sattel her bekomme? überall ausverkauft... hab den ti fly nur irgendwie ist mir der zu hart an meinem alten bike hatte ich den bel air und der war für mich perfekt deswegen würd ich zugern wieder wechseln...
ZU HILFE


----------



## gobo (21. Mai 2009)

bikes4fun in holland,frag da mal nach hab vor drei wochen da auch noch einen bestellt und laut aussage von dennen gibts da noch welche!

tel:043/3063556 nach rob fragen!!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

